# Acer-Recovery Programm: Lange Vorbereitungszeit ???



## sauerlandboy79 (1. August 2011)

Habe meiner Frau nach langer Suche ein passende Netbook besorgt, ein Acer Aspire One D257. Das Gerät funktioniert einwandfrei, ist schnell und an sich kinderleicht zu bedienen. Der Gattin gefällts, und mir auch .

Nun wollte ich ein Wiederherstellungs-Image der auf der Festplatte abgelegten Software (einschl. Win 7 Starter) machen, echte Datenträger waren im Lieferumfang nicht dabei.
Das sollte eigentlich sehr einfach mit dem Acer Recovery eManagement funktionieren, doch irgendwie wird daraus nicht.
Wenn ich das Programm starte und eine Sicherung erstellen will, scheint das Programm vorab einige Vorbereitungsarbeiten zu machen.
Ein Ladebalken erscheint mit der typischen "Bitte warten..."-Meldung... Okay, ich warte. 1 Minute... 5 Minuten...10 Minuten... Nach einer halben Stunde habe ich abgebrochen, denn das ist sicherlich nicht normal, dass das Programm solange am Rödeln ist.

Ist diese lange Wartezeit normal ? Oder stimmt mit dem Programm etwas nicht ?

Wenn es auf diesem Wege nicht klappt, werde ich mit einem externen Programm eine komplette Partitions-Sicherung machen, daran sollte es nicht scheitern. Doch zuvor wollte ich es schon mit dem Acer-Tool probieren. Und zusätzlich kann ich ja auch eine Win 7-System-Reperatur-CD runterlanden, soweit habe ich mich vorab informiert.


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2011)

Also, ich hab das mal mit meinem Notebook gemacht (also deutlich mehr Leistung als ein Netbook), und damit hat das auch ne ganze Weile gedauert - da wird halt viel neu "verpackt", und die CPU eines Netbooks ist da eben nicht so fix. Es kann also sein, dass es echt sehr lange dauert - ansonsten müßtest Du vlt. mal bei Acer anfragen, wie lange "normal" ist ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich hab das mal mit meinem Notebook gemacht (also deutlich mehr Leistung als ein Netbook), und damit hat das auch ne ganze Weile gedauert - da wird halt viel neu "verpackt", und die CPU eines Netbooks ist da eben nicht so fix. Es kann also sein, dass es echt sehr lange dauert - ansonsten müßtest Du vlt. mal bei Acer anfragen, wie lange "normal" ist ^^



Also jetzt bin ich total verdutzt. Habs gestern abend nochmal probiert, und zack: Diesmal war das Programm sofort bereit, die Sicherung zu starten. Seltsam, aber egal. Hat jedenfalls funktioniert.
Werde aber dennoch ein komplettes Image der System-Partition machen. Doppelt abgesichert hält besser


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2011)

Vlt. hatte der schon eine temporäre Datei fast fertig, die erhalten blieb, und du hättest nur beim ersten Versuch ne Minute länger warten müssen


----------

